# marijuana and Mike's tapes



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Has anyone asked about getting a little buzz and doing the tapes? I happened to do just that with the intro side last night, and I really felt like I got a new, deeper perspective on what he was saying. Does this count as hypnotherapy? Probably a bad idea to recommend an illegal drug to enhance the tapes, eh?????


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I don't believe Mike invented his tapes to be used along with smoking pot...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Karoe, Donna is right.However, just for the information there is something called narco-induced hypnotherapy, and they research drugs along with the state of HT. Just fyi.I was taking valium when I first started the program.It does not surprize me about the way you felt, both can help narrow a persons focus and relax certain people. However, this is an indivual thing up to the person who takes their own risks by doing so and not condoned by Mike in anyway or form. If the drug were legal and prescribed, it could be used along with HT for some people perhaps, like other drugs can be used along with HT for their individual benefits.I would say just be very careful to you. You also don't need to enhance the tapes for them to work, just stick to the schedule even if your doing them the second time around. It may be better you remember them.







LOL


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Thanks for your reply, Eric. I did the tapes last winter, have done the LEAP program this summer with mixed results...feel tremendous when I feel good...WOW! but it's anything but consistent....faced with sticking to a strict diet which is really hard, and hoping for those 'good days' to come back.. Thought I would dip into the tapes again, seems like a nice compliment. Hope you are well, glad to see you are still "at it"!!!!


----------

